# Contact lens for sports



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

hi All,
I am two weeks into a new sport, women’s rugby union. It’s brand new. And contact version.
Very contact.

So far I have been taking my glasses off to play, but I cannot see well at all. And that’s key to seeing the ball.

I have moved house so contacted the new eye screening service for the details so I can get an eye appointment and I was thinking about asking for contacts for sports, again I have never had them before.

Anyone use contacts generally or  especially  for sports? 

Any advice/hints appreciated,

Many thanks!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2020)

30 something years ago when I asked I was told that I counld't use 'hard' ones cos I have astigmatism and your eyeballs need to be round (ie normal) to use those.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 23, 2020)

Well i have been trying to get the appointment thing for a full screening test. But if it takes any longer I might have to just have a normal appointment. I won't be much use in a match if I cannot see. The gum guard has been enough of a pain to sort out, and I haven't even got my own boots yet!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 23, 2020)

How about those prescription ‘swimming goggles’ type things that Edgar Davids used to wear?


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 24, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How about those prescription ‘swimming goggles’ type things that Edgar Davids used to wear?


No they are not allowed for rugby it’s against the rules.
I will pop into the doctors next week hopefully get it sorted. They need my passport again and my husband had put them on a shelf I cannot reach!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 25, 2020)

I’ve worn glasses since I was about 6 or 7 I think... when I was 21 or 22 I got contact lenses. And way back then they were hard lenses that needed to be cleaned daily and stored in their little pots of saline. Then came soft lenses (not daily disposable!) which also has to be stored in saline, cleaned, de-proteinised regularly but being soft were infinitely more comfortable than the hard ones. And then came soft, high water content, daily disposable and they’re a complete game changer... I now have ultra thin, very high fluid content lenses but I don’t wear them more often than perhaps once a month or so. 

I’ve never played women’s rugby though so not sure if I can answer any questions but I’ll give it a go


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2020)

Would they be good for running about in? 

I just need to know if they are easy to use and stay put?

Are they safe generally as I might get knocked about? To the floor etc?


----------



## Flower (Jan 28, 2020)

I use daily disposable contact lenses and they are very easy to put in once you've tried a few times. I can't tell if my lens is in ( apart from the focus) it's that comfortable. I can't help on the rugby front but as a spectator of rugby at the weekends a lot of players use them, you sometimes see a player having to put a new lens in after a tackle but not very often. The high water content lens I use sort of suctions itself into the right place although there's nothing sticky about them. The only time my lens falls out is if my eyes are really dry, ask for a trial as opticians will let you have a go for a few weeks to see how you get on.


----------



## Robin (Jan 28, 2020)

PhoebeC said:


> Would they be good for running about in?
> 
> I just need to know if they are easy to use and stay put?
> 
> Are they safe generally as I might get knocked about? To the floor etc?


My daughter uses daily disposables when she horse rides. She has an astigmatism and has Toric lenses, which swivel themselves round the right way once she’s put them in. They seem to survive when she falls off, and even came through a ducking in the lake in one occasion!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

Daily disposables will be fine. Speak with the optician and tell them it’s for occasional sport and they’ll advise accordingly. 
It’ll take a little while to get used to them but isn’t that the case for everything new?


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m looking into getting bifocal contacts now btw


----------



## Edgar's Raven (Jan 29, 2020)

Long-term (40 yrs) contact lens user here, with Mr Magoo-type eyesight and astigmatism into the bargain.   I've had gas permeable lenses for years and have played squash while wearing them (and an unplanned dip in a swimming pool which amazingly didn't seem to dislodge them).   Tried those cling-film type ones, including weird varifocally ones, and couldn't get on with them but have never had any problems with GPs.    They aren't suitable for everyone though, and not sure how they'd be for rugby @PhoebeC - very rarely,  I've managed to knock them out of my eyes and once, when deciding I'd like to experience near-hurricane-force winds 'in the flesh', one blew out as I turned my head.    That was interesting....    You do see players losing lenses occasionally and they seem to put replacements in very quickly - those might be GPs as they are easier to handle in a rush.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 29, 2020)

Robin said:


> , and even came through a ducking in the lake in one occasion!


Yes that sounds like the horses I have ridden
haha!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks all! First match on Sunday  I will just do my best without for now, but it’s on my list to sort out ASAP. 
The helps appreciated xx


----------

